# Embassies Around the World



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

New thread for the *Embassies* around the world.


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

*Embassy of France in Buenos Aires*


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

^^


On HD:


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

*Embassy of Japan in Buenos Aires*


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

^^


On HD:


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

The Foreign Ministry Building of Argentina:


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

^^


On HD:


----------



## inBaliTimur (Aug 11, 2011)

^^ Congrats for the new thread, bro.

Here's picture of some diplomatic missions in Jakarta, Indonesia. (all own made images)


Embassy of Japan, the right, shortest one


Embassy of Federal Republic of Germany


Embassy of Spain.

Compare this to diplomatic buildings from Buenos Aires posted previously, I guaranteed those building from Jakarta (except the German embassy, due to historical reason) are not much architecturally-interesting for some peoples.


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

*Embassis in Buenos Aires*




Naturally due to the position it has in the geopolitical scene, Buenos Aires is connected and furthermore counts with the delegations of the most important countries of the world, in addition to the embassies of smaller nations who came to the country due to particular commercial exchanges, cultural reasons, among others. The most relevant examples are the U.S. Embassy, with a historically strong presence in Argentina, the Embassy of Brazil, who has a permanent social and commercial exchange with the country, and the Embassy of France, who just like the British Embassy, has a more cultural presence in the country and specially in Buenos Aires. Most of the embassies are placed on Barrio Parque and the neighborhood of Belgrano and they usually occupy entire Beaux Arts buildings or the classic huge old palaces of the richest families in Argentina, such as the former Bosch Palace for the U.S. Embassy, the Pereda Palace for the Embassy of Brazil, and the Ortiz Basualdo Palace for the Embassy of France.






*Embassy of Saudi Arabia:*














*Embassy of Poland:*














*Embassy of Malta:*














*Embassy of Uruguay:*














*Turkish Embassy:*














*Embassy of Haiti:*














*German Embassy:*














*Embassy of United Arab Emirates:*














*Embassy of Croatia:*














*Embassy of Azerbaijan:*














*Embassy of Spain:*














*Embassy of Indonesia:*














*Embassy of Greece:*














*South Korean Embassy:*


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

^^


On HD:


----------



## inBaliTimur (Aug 11, 2011)

*Repost and bump* from local thread



IlhamBXT said:


> *British Embassy Jakarta *
> Jl.Patra Kuningan Raya Blok L 5-6 Kuningan Jakarta Selatan
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## inBaliTimur (Aug 11, 2011)

And another one.



ardhan said:


> *Kedutaan Besar Australia*
> Jl. Patra Kuningan Raya Kav . 1-4, Kec. Setiabudi, Kota Jakarta Selatan
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## JMGA196 (Jan 1, 2013)

EMArg said:


> *Embassis in Buenos Aires*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why are the windows covered?


----------

